# Bull Bar On Plow Mount?



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

Just a thought. i've seen a few dodges with bull bars on them, and i'm thinking that a nice 3" Chrome one would really finish off my truck for the summer.. (well besides a 6" lift and monster meats) 
my question is, have any of you ever seen a way to use the plow mount (western) to put the bull bar on for the summer, yet be able to to just unlock it and take it off when plow season comes around? never seen, but the thought it might be cool. maybe if someone gets bored welding and such they might rig something up.


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

Yah know, I have been asking the same thing around here. I asked my brother who works at a 4 X 4 shop and he said no one makes anything like that as far as he knows. I thought it would be cool to have something that fit right onto the plow frame with the UltraMount cups taken off. I guess I am gonna have to invent something and put it on Ebay!!


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Running a 3 pin Sno Way and come summer the blade's getting a 6" addition in height and I'm designing a push bar that will pin onto the mount using 2 urethane bump stops again the front bumper to eliminat the movement and rattle. I'll be posting pics of both as I build them.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i know fisher makes a bull bar that clips into thier plow brackets i just ordered mine.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

How much were the Fisher's?


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I used some 2x4 tubing to make a mount adapt to the Minute Mount Setup. I also used this to mount my leaf vac to the same.

In the past I have used round tube to adapt bars to the Meyer Mounts and even and angle to adapt pushbars to the old Fisher conventional mounts (lift tower removed)

Get to a good truck fab shop or metal shop and have them fit it to the plow mount you have.


----------

